
Show HN: Capire – Private twitter for work communication - chengchelo
http://capire.co
======
fiatjaf
This is nice. I've thinking about something like this for some time and
finally someone made it. I know there have been a lot of similar solutions in
the past, but no one is nearly as simple as this.

I'm not a potential customer, however, but I guess there will be many.

~~~
chengchelo
Thanks for checking this out. Really nice to know it's been thought of.
Wouldn't it be interesting to put this to work?

Besides, I am also longing to know if the paradigm shift in the tool may
change the way we communicate. Here we're not pushing information towards
people, we can write with more insights and less concern on who might read it.
Instead we pull what's good and worth to read.

Implicit transparency was something I hope this brings, which may not be
possible if not the default nature of the tool, and shall be beneficial to
everyone within. Wouldn't that be cool?

------
mrmondo
Nice idea, but if it's not self hosted - it's not private.

~~~
fiatjaf
Not all companies would like to self-host all the things. In fact, I guess it
is only a minor part of _tech_ companies.

This tool is for all others too.

~~~
chengchelo
Totally, this is clearly going that path. Provided as a service has been
popular theme possibly because it benefits both the service provider and
adopter, for efficiency and simplicity respectively. At early stage this seems
the best entry to start with.

------
JeffreyKaine
So, Yammer circa 2010?

~~~
chengchelo
It wasn't set to be a social network like Yammer, but solely on messaging.
From my view it works in quite different way for users to discuss on this than
on Yammer. But thanks for mentioning, probably need to show the differences
for people to be interested.

~~~
JeffreyKaine
Yammer started out as Twitter for the enterprise and soon morphed into
Facebook for the enterprise after it was clear that clearly threaded and
grouped conversations helped the user stay in context and follow multiple
important conversations. Sorry, didn't mean to be inflammatory.

~~~
chengchelo
Got it. Guess I was a bit late to Yammer as it was already morphed then. Wish
I knew and took this into consideration early. Still useful now, and thanks a
lot for the share.

